# Alphacool Eisbaer 280



## Terminator2697 (20. Januar 2020)

Ich habe mir vor kurzen die Eisbaer Aio Wasserkühlung 280 geholt.
Da dies meine erste Wasserkühlung ist habe ich einige Fragen.
Ich möchte dazu noch anmerken ,das ich haupstsächlich aufgrund von Platzproblemen in meinem
Gehäuse in Verbindung mit der Grafikkarte für diese Kühlung entschlossen habe,
Ich hatte vorher ein Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 4 Luftkühler auf einem Asus Crosshair Vi Hero und einem
Ryzen 3600X + einer Costumkühlung Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV für meine GPU.
Das alles in einem Bequiet Dark Base 900 Gehäuse verbaut.
Ich konnte die Grafikkarte nur im zweiten PCie Slot verbauen,da sie sonst mit meinem CPU Kühler kollidiert ist.
Nun ich habe die Wasserkühlung oben im Deckel eingebaut und zwar so,das die sie Luft rausbläst.
Vorne im Gehäuse sind standardmaßig zwei 140 mm Silent Wings verbaut die frische Luft ins Gehäuse befördern.
Dann hinten ein 140mm der die warme Luft rauszieht.
Ich lese immer was von Push und Pull bei Wasserkühlung.
Ist es besser die Aio vorne ins Gehäuse einzubauen ? Und wenn ja hat jemand Erfahrungen wie groß der Vorteil ist.
Ich habe Temperaturen beim Spielen nach ca. einer Stunde zwischen 50 und max, 60 Grad in der Spitze,
Durchschnittstemp 50 Grad.
Bei 100 Prozent Auslastung wie Encoding kommme ich auf ca. 70 Grad.
Bin für Tips und Vorschläge dankbar,da dies wie gesagt Neuland für mich ist.


----------



## Sinusspass (20. Januar 2020)

Jede Einbaulage hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile, üblicherweise macht es mehr Sinn, der Grafikkarte so viel Frischluft wie möglich zu geben, um deren Temperaturen zu senken und die Cpu, die meist ohnehin nicht am Limit ist, etwas wärmer werden zu lassen. Dazu kommt, dass das Gehäuse nicht ideal für Wasserkühlungen ist, die starke Dämmung zerstört den Airflow. Montier einfach mal die Front- und Deckelabdeckung ab, das sollte die Temperaturen drastisch verbessern.


----------



## Terminator2697 (20. Januar 2020)

Ich möchte noch ergänzen das ich eigentlich vor hatte die Wasserkühlung vorne einzubauen.
Da aber ja vorne auch die Festplattenkäfige verbaut sind,scheint es nicht zu passen.
Oder gibt es trotz Festplatten eine Möglichkeit die AIO vorne einzubauen ?
Außerdem habe ich gelesen das es aufgrund der Schlauchlänge knapp sein soll wenn vorne verbaut.
Ich denke die Temps sind okay oder ?
Ich hatte mit der Luftkühlung ähnliche Temps.
Allerdings ist die Wasserkühlung selbst beim Gaming unhörbar,mit der Luftkühlung war es auch schon sehr leise.
Aber halt nicht unhörbar.


----------



## Sinusspass (20. Januar 2020)

Du hast dir die Antworten quasi selbst gegeben.


----------



## ALCAndreas (21. Januar 2020)

Moin moin   Terminator2697,
Ob du bei diesem Eisbär vorne oder Oben wählst isst relativ egal.
Wen du ihn aber oben einbaust und die Luft die von vorne kommt trennst für GPU und CPU, also 2 Airflow erstellst, wirst du eine bessere Kühlleistung bekommen.
Also sozusagen die Grafikkarte von vorne mit einem Lüfter bedienst und sie nach hinten raus drückt und im Gehäuse beide durch eine Platte trennst.
und deine AiO von vorne Frischluft zieht und oben dann die warme CPU Lüft raus drückt.
Das wird dir dann definitiv mehr Kühlleistung bringen.

Beste Grüße

Andreas / Support ALCAndreas


----------

